# Waltham Electric



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a nice one:










Photos of these watches have been posted before, but I thought this was a pretty good shot. Just overhauled by Silverhawk and working great! Landeron 4750 movement in this one.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's a great photo Dave :thumbsup:. Did you take that? :huh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats a beauty! And a great photo.... :yes:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> That's a great photo Dave :thumbsup:. Did you take that? :huh:


Someone with skill took that photo (which pretty much rules me out).


----------

